# help needed



## mummyariel (Jul 29, 2010)

hi, am new to the forum. just wondering if anyone can help with cheap rentals. in benidorm. studios or one bed flats. thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mmmmm .... long term or short term?

In theory rentals should be plentiful but of course in Benidorm you're in a sort of prime area You'll probably have to go well back from the front, and your best option might be the "to rent" boards on flats etc .. but of course you will only see them when you get there.

Going on the sites, you're only going to get "normal" rent I guess, but around here its possible to haggle


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

*Benidorm Accommodation*



mummyariel said:


> hi, am new to the forum. just wondering if anyone can help with cheap rentals. in benidorm. studios or one bed flats. thanks


Not a problem. Thats my speciality.

Regards,
Vernon


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

vernon said:


> Not a problem. Thats my speciality.
> 
> Regards,
> Vernon


And mine is telling people they must not solicit for business on the forums


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> And mine is telling people they must not solicit for business on the forums


Lol, point taken. Slap on wrist.

Regards, Vernon


----------

